# Leaning Tree PC Paint Ball Pics!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Paint Ball had her time to shine for the camera today. I think we got some good ones for the website.  We love her so much! 

Paint Ball is a % doe and is 7 months old.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

She's beautiful ....makes me want a big boer goat


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh dear another horrible goat. ..






Just go ahead and mark her down for the trip to Texas with all the others I have claimed from your farm.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful doe!

I love Leaning Tree boers! They're always at the Yakima fair...very nice lady and beautiful goats. I even got to show a few does for her once.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

What a little sausage! She has to be one of the meatiest does I have seen in a while  Much more compact than Dandi, but I don't know which one I like better.... Hmm... Goat breeder problems... :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty young doe! So thick and one of the first that I noticed with her was her flat rump  I see alot of Boers with a too sloped butt to go with the thick bodies but Paint ball has a very nice form :thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She is a great little doe... I think we'll breed her to Rich next year to add some style. Looking forward to that pairing! 



KW Farms said:


> Beautiful doe!
> 
> I love Leaning Tree boers! They're always at the Yakima fair...very nice lady and beautiful goats. I even got to show a few does for her once.


^ Leslie is incredible. We love showing for her! Her goats are REALLY nice!

Thanks Liz! She does have a level hip and no steep rump... which is really nice to see in a doe with her power. She does dip a hair behind her shoulders, but sometimes it just looks like she does as she has a big spot right there. In the show ring her spot blends in with my clothes so it looks like she is a suspension bridge, when it's really just the spot!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's just gorgeous. absolutely gorgeous!

and...i have to say. the first thing that came to mind when i saw her was the song "baby got back". lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

